# Coming from the PNW



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Hello everybody, I have been reading this forum for a while and finally now have a user name. I'm a bit of an old dog, been snowboarding since the late-eighties. Pretty much been riding up north the whole time at various slopes. Things have changed but I still get the same stoke from what is an awesome sport. Happy to be ripping whether on a fresh stick or an old ironing board. It's kinda funny that the pro's I know of are not to be found cuz' there was no internet back then... And the yet-to-be born groms are ruling the scene. Getting old I guess. Happy turns everybody!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

From one NW rider to another, Welcome Aboard!


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

Where do you ride Marge?


----------

